# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Գազավորված հյութերի վատ ազդեցությունը առողջության վրա

## Adam

Օրինակի համար Կոկա կոլա, Ֆանտա, Սփրայթ և ոչմիայն: Այս հյութերը մասնագետների կարծիքով քիմիա են և ահավոր վնասում են առողջությանը: Բայց լսելով այդ խոսքերը, մարդիկ շարունակում են ըմպել, քանի որ իրոք նրանք զովացուցիչ են և մարդիկ չեն հավատում նրանց վնասակար լինելուն: Ես միշտ խմել եմ նման հյութեր, անտեսելով այդ խոսքերը: Ինչպե՞ս եք վերաբերվում: Խմու՞մ եք, թե ոչ: Եվ խնդրում եմ բացատրեք, թե իրենք ի՞նչ հիվանդություններ կարող են առաջացնել և որքանո՞վ են նրանք վնասակար: Մասնագետները խորհուրդ են տալիս խմել բնական հյութեր, բայց ինձ թվում է, մեր այսպես կոչված «բնական հյութերը» նույն բանն են, ինչ կոկա կոլան և այլն...: Իսկական բնական հյութ կարելի է համարել այն դեպքում, երբ աչքիդ առաջ օրինակ նարինջը վերցնեն և ճզմեն բաժակի մեջ: էդ դեպքում ես այն իրոք կհամարեմ բնական հյութ և օգտակար: Թե չէ ի՞նչ գիտես, ինչ ներկանյութեր և տարբեր բաներ են խառնում այդ բնական հյութերի մեջ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես որպես "մի քիչ" բժիշկ ասեմ, որ Կոկա-Կոլան ստեղծվել է որպես բուսական հումքից ստացված դեղ:

Բայց հետագայում, շատ հաջող մարկեթինգային քայլերով ժողովրդին սովորեցրին հաճույք ստանալ հյութի միջի գազերից, որոնք ամենամեծ վնասն են հասցնում օրգանիզմին (ստամոքսին): 
Սա չի վերաբերում նկուղային պայմաններում արտադրվող հյութերին, որոնց տերերը առանձնապես չեն ստուգում թե ինչ են լցնում հութի մեջ: Այսպիսի հյութերում թունավոր (վնասակար) կարող են լինել բոլոր բաղադրատոմսերը:

----------


## Erevan

> Օրինակի համար Կոկա կոլա, Ֆանտա, Սփրայթ և ոչմիայն: Այս հյութերը մասնագետների կարծիքով քիմիա են և ահավոր վնասում են առողջությանը: Բայց լսելով այդ խոսքերը, մարդիկ շարունակում են ըմպել, քանի որ իրոք նրանք զովացուցիչ են և մարդիկ չեն հավատում նրանց վնասակար լինելուն: Ես միշտ խմել եմ նման հյութեր, անտեսելով այդ խոսքերը: Ինչպե՞ս եք վերաբերվում: Խմու՞մ եք, թե ոչ: Եվ խնդրում եմ բացատրեք, թե իրենք ի՞նչ հիվանդություններ կարող են առաջացնել և որքանո՞վ են նրանք վնասակար: Մասնագետները խորհուրդ են տալիս խմել բնական հյութեր, բայց ինձ թվում է, մեր այսպես կոչված «բնական հյութերը» նույն բանն են, ինչ կոկա կոլան և այլն...: Իսկական բնական հյութ կարելի է համարել այն դեպքում, երբ աչքիդ առաջ օրինակ նարինջը վերցնեն և ճզմեն բաժակի մեջ: էդ դեպքում ես այն իրոք կհամարեմ բնական հյութ և օգտակար: Թե չէ ի՞նչ գիտես, ինչ ներկանյութեր և տարբեր բաներ են խառնում այդ բնական հյութերի մեջ:


Ես կոկո-կոլա չոմ խմում և չեմ ել սիրում;Ինչ վերաբերվում է բնականին ապա ես խմում եմ իմ մայրիկի սարքած  անուշահամ <<կամպոտները>>այլ ոչ թե գնում դրանք;
Կոկո-կոլան վնաս է այն պատճառով որ այն լինելով ոչ բնական օրգանիզմին, խորթ է և չի յուրացվում, մասնավորապես ստամոքսին;

----------


## Mari

Ամեն  օր  խմում  եմ  կոկա-կոլա՝  քաջ  գիտակցելով  ու  վրաս  զգալով  դրա  վնասակար  հետևանքները: Մի  տեսակ  կախվածություն  է  առաջացնում: 
 «Բնական»  հյութերը  ընդհանրապես  սրտխառնուք  են  առաջացնում: Մի խոսքով, ջրից  լավ  բան  չկա:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Tea FOREVER  :Smile: 

Կոլա սիրողներին խորհուրդ կտամ փորձել կոլան գազը հանած (ես դրա համար օգտագործում եմ շաքարավազ): Ստացվում է բավականին հաճելի հյութ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կխնդրեի անպատասխանատու հայտարարություններ չանել, քանզի կոկա-կոլան, ինչպես մեր օրգանիզմ մտնող շատ այլ նյութեր, ունի և՛ դրական, և՛ բացասական կողմեր: 
Որպես խորհուրդ կասեի, որ կոկա-կոլան անպայման կուշտ փորով խմեք, քանզի տվյալ դեպքում դրսևորվում են նաև դրական ազդեցությունները: 
Ինչ վերաբերում է բնական հյութերին, ապա կարծում եմ՝ դժվար չէ համից կռահել դրանք իսկապես բնական են, թե ստից է գրված: Ցավն այն է, որ Հայաստան ներմուծվող հյութերի շատ փոքր մասն է իսկապես բնական, դրանք էլ համեմատաբար ավելի թանկ են:

----------


## Արշակ

> Կխնդրեի անպատասխանատու հայտարարություններ չանել, քանզի կոկա-կոլան, ինչպես մեր օրգանիզմ մտնող շատ այլ նյութեր, ունի և՛ դրական, և՛ բացասական կողմեր:


Բայց ինչքանո՞վ են համեմատելի դրական ու բացասական ազդեցությունները։
Օղին էլ որոշ դրական ազդեցություններ ունի, բայց բացասականի ու դրականի հարաբերությունն այնքան մեծ է, որ նույնիսկ գովազդը արգելվում է։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց ինչքանո՞վ են համեմատելի դրական ու բացասական ազդեցությունները։
> Օղին էլ որոշ դրական ազդեցություններ ունի, բայց բացասականի ու դրականի հարաբերությունն այնքան մեծ է, որ նույնիսկ գովազդը արգելվում է։


Բնությունը շատ է սիրում «չափ» բառը  :Wink:

----------


## Mari

> Կխնդրեի անպատասխանատու հայտարարություններ չանել, քանզի կոկա-կոլան, ինչպես մեր օրգանիզմ մտնող շատ այլ նյութեր, ունի և՛ դրական, և՛ բացասական կողմեր: 
> Որպես խորհուրդ կասեի, որ կոկա-կոլան անպայման կուշտ փորով խմեք, քանզի տվյալ դեպքում դրսևորվում են նաև դրական ազդեցությունները: 
> :



Բյուրակն,  որ  խնդրեմ  չե՞ս  ասի  դրական  ազդեցությունները  կոլայի,  որ  ես  էլ  մերոնց  ասեմ /թե  չէ  ամեն  օր  մեր  տանը  պատերազմ  է/:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուրակն, որ խնդրեմ չե՞ս ասի դրական ազդեցությունները կոլայի, որ ես էլ մերոնց ասեմ /թե չէ ամեն օր մեր տանը պատերազմ է/:


Նպաստում է մարսողությանը  :Wink:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ցանկացած գազավորված հյութ խթանում է ստամոքսահյութի արտադրությունը, որն օգտակար է միայն սնվելիս (ինչպես և ծամոնը):

Սոված փորին ավելորդ ստամոքսահյութը միայն վնաս է:

----------


## Grieg

Գազավորված հյութերի օգտագործման բացասական հետևանք այն է որ որոշ դեպքերում օրգանիզմում կուտակվում են այդ գազերը իսկ թե ոնց են դուրս գալիս այդ գազերը կարծում եմ կարիք չկա բացատրելու  :LOL:

----------


## Adam

Համենայնդեպս ինձ ավելի հաճելիա խմել կոկա կոլա քանց թե բնական հյութ  :Smile:

----------


## Grieg

վաճառվող բնական հյութերը այնքան ել բնական չեն, հիմնականում ստացված  են բնական հյութի կոնսերվանտից

----------


## Adam

Մեր մոտ հիմնականում բնական հյութերը ներմուծում են... քանց արտադրում: Արտադրողները շատ քիչ են: Բերողներն էլ գնում են նենց երկրից են բերում, որտեղ շատ էժանա ու չգիտես... իրոք բնականա, թե չէ: Գնում են էնտեղից էժանով բերում են ու ստեղ եռակի, քառակի գնով վաճառում:

----------


## Grieg

> Կխնդրեի անպատասխանատու հայտարարություններ չանել, քանզի կոկա-կոլան, ինչպես մեր օրգանիզմ մտնող շատ այլ նյութեր, ունի և՛ դրական, և՛ բացասական կողմեր:


համաձայն եմ , բայց պետք է գիտակցել ինչ չափով է դրական և ինչ չափով բացասական:

http://www.flexnews.com/console/Page...page=9002&str=
http://fatalenergy.com.ru/power/inde...sid=1166004204
http://www.americansportsdata.com/pr...search-bmi.asp
http://www.km.ru/magazin/view.asp?id...3FD09518965738

Ուղղակի Զարմանալի է որ մյուս երկներում ակտիվ պայքարում են որպիսզի բնակչությունը նվազեցնի սինթետիկ հեղուկների,ֆաստ ֆուդի,.. օգտագործումը, իսկ մեր երկրում չեն գտնում որ պետք է տեղեկացնել բնակչությանը առողջ ապրելակերպի մասին:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուղղակի Զարմանալի է որ մյուս երկներում ակտիվ պայքարում են որպիսզի բնակչությունը նվազեցնի սինթետիկ հեղուկների,ֆաստ ֆուդի,.. օգտագործումը, իսկ մեր երկրում չեն գտնում որ պետք է տեղեկացնել բնակչությանը առողջ ապրելակերպի մասին:


Հավատացնում եմ, որ մեր երկրում այդքան ահռելի չափերի չի հասնում ֆասթ ֆուդի ու սինթետիկ հեղուկների կիրառությունը: Մենք ուրիշ խնդիրներ ունենք. օրինակ, յուղոտ խորովածները:
Բացի դրանից, ո՞վ է դեմ, որ բնակիչը չտեղեկանա առողջ ապրելակերպի մասին: Պարզապես տեղեկացնելն ու վախեցնելը տարբեր բաներ են: Մարդիկ պետք է ամեն ինչի և՛ դրական, և՛ բացասական կողմերն իմանան, ոչ թե բացասականը չափազանցվի, իսկ դրականը թաքցվի կամ հակառակը (նույն պատվաստումների առաջացրած խուճապի պատճառը ինֆորմացիայի պակասն էր):

----------


## Grieg

> Հավատացնում եմ, որ մեր երկրում այդքան ահռելի չափերի չի հասնում ֆասթ ֆուդի ու սինթետիկ հեղուկների կիրառությունը: Մենք ուրիշ խնդիրներ ունենք. օրինակ, յուղոտ խորովածները:
> Բացի դրանից, ո՞վ է դեմ, որ բնակիչը չտեղեկանա առողջ ապրելակերպի մասին: Պարզապես տեղեկացնելն ու վախեցնելը տարբեր բաներ են: Մարդիկ պետք է ամեն ինչի և՛ դրական, և՛ բացասական կողմերն իմանան, ոչ թե բացասականը չափազանցվի, իսկ դրականը թաքցվի կամ հակառակը (նույն պատվաստումների առաջացրած խուճապի պատճառը ինֆորմացիայի պակասն էր):


ծխախոտի,ալկոհոլային խմիչքի,սինթետիկ հյութերի և ֆաստ ֆուդի գովազդները առանձ այն ել չափից շատ է,  խնդիրը նրանում չե ո՞վ է դեմ այլ նրանում որ առողջապահության նախարարությունը  պարտավոր է մտածի ազգի առողջության մասին: 
Հիվանդությունների դեմ ճիշտ է պայքարել մինչև նրա բարդանալը ժամանակին եվրոպայում և ԱՄՆ ում նույնպես այդ քանակի գեր մարդիկ չեն եղել և այդ քանակի սրտային հիվանդություններ.. հիմա ճիշտ է արդեն գիտակցում են բայց արդեն ուշ է:  

Յուղոտ խորովածի և ֆաստ ֆուդի միջև տարբերություն կա՞ , մեր երկրում ֆաստ ֆուդի օգտագործման չափերը գնալով մեծանում են, օրինակ SFC-ին գրեթե միշտ լեփ լեցուն է,  դատարկ չեն նաև տարբեր ոչ հիգիենիկ պայմաններում շաուրմաի,նրբերշիկի և խորովածի պատրաստման և վաճառման կետերը: 

Այս խնդիրները շատ լուրջ խնդիրներ են որը լուծելու համար ամենաքիչը պետք է մշակվի կրթական ծրագրեր հասարակության լայն շերտերի համար: Տեղեկացնել չի նշանակում վախեցնել ,այո ցանկալի է որ տեղեկությունը լինի վերլուծված բազմակողմանի այդ դեպքում մարդիկ ավելի կվստահեն և կգնահատեն այն:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հիվանդությունների դեմ ճիշտ է պայքարել մինչև նրա բարդանալը ժամանակին եվրոպայում և ԱՄՆ ում նույնպես այդ քանակի գեր մարդիկ չեն եղել և այդ քանակի սրտային հիվանդություններ.. հիմա ճիշտ է արդեն գիտակցում են բայց արդեն ուշ է:


Ապատեղեկատվություն մի՛ տարածիր:  :Wink:  Ի տարբերություն ամերիկացիների, եվրոպացիները քիչ են օգտվում համբուրգերներից (դրա մասին են վկայում համապատասխան վայրերում ոչ թե տվյալ երկրի բնակիչների, այլ տուրիստների, հատկապես՝ ամերիկացի, լեփ-լեցունությունը): Ի տարբերություն ամերիկացիների, եվրոպացիները գազավորված ըմպելիքներ էլ են քիչ օգտագործում (համենայնդեպս, ոչ այն ծավալով, որ առողջությանը վնաս հասնի). ինքս եմ տեսել, թե ինչպես են ընդմիջումներին կաթ կամ բնական հյութ խմում (իսկ այնտեղի բնական հյութերն իսկապես բնական են):



> Յուղոտ խորովածի և ֆաստ ֆուդի միջև տարբերություն կա՞ , մեր երկրում ֆաստ ֆուդի օգտագործման չափերը գնալով մեծանում են, օրինակ SFC-ին գրեթե միշտ լեփ լեցուն է, դատարկ չեն նաև տարբեր ոչ հիգիենիկ պայմաններում շաուրմաի,նրբերշիկի և խորովածի պատրաստման և վաճառման կետերը:


Ես կրկնում եմ, որ իրոք մեր երկրում այդ ծավալի չի հասնում: Այստեղ գոնե մարդիկ տանը մեկ-երկու անգամ ուտում են, ինչը չէի ասի Եվրոպայում տեսածս ամերիկացիների մասին:

----------


## Grieg

> _Ապատեղեկատվություն մի՛ տարածիր:  Ի տարբերություն ամերիկացիների, եվրոպացիները քիչ են օգտվում համբուրգերներից (դրա մասին են վկայում համապատասխան վայրերում ոչ թե տվյալ երկրի բնակիչների, այլ տուրիստների, հատկապես՝ ամերիկացի, լեփ-լեցունությունը): Ի տարբերություն ամերիկացիների, եվրոպացիները գազավորված ըմպելիքներ էլ են քիչ օգտագործում (համենայնդեպս, ոչ այն ծավալով, որ առողջությանը վնաս հասնի). ինքս եմ տեսել, թե ինչպես են ընդմիջումներին կաթ կամ բնական հյութ խմում (իսկ այնտեղի բնական հյութերն իսկապես բնական են):_


Գուցե Ամերիկայի համեմատ Եվրոպայում ավելի քիչ է օգտագործվում նման հյութեր սակայն դա չի նշանակում որ քիչ են օգտագործում՝ ընդհանուր ծավալները քիչ չեն
կա պաշտոնական վիճակագրություն այս հարցում ուղղակի ինտերնետում չեմ կարողանում գտնել.




> _Ես կրկնում եմ, որ իրոք մեր երկրում այդ ծավալի չի հասնում: Այստեղ գոնե մարդիկ տանը մեկ-երկու անգամ ուտում են, ինչը չէի ասի Եվրոպայում տեսածս ամերիկացիների մասին:_


Ըստ արմինֆո –ի




> *Հայաստանում լայն ճանաչում են ձեռքբերում ֆասթ-ֆուդ ռեստորանները*
> Օրեցօր ավելի լայն ճանաչում են վայելում ժամանակակից աշխարհի անբաժանելի մասը դարձած արագ սննդի ռեստորանները: Այդ մասին ԱրմԻնֆո-ի թղթակցին հայտարարել է ՙValletta Entertaining՚ ընկերության տնօրեն Մարինե ժամկոչյանը: 
> 
> Նրա խոսքով, հանրապետությունում ֆասթ-ֆուդի մեծ պահանջարկը պայմանավորված է երկրի գործարար կյանքում զգալի թռիչքով և ժողովրդի մտածողության փոփոխություններով: ՙԲազմաթիվ ոլորտներում կյանքի եռանդուն ռիթմը ստիպում է հայերին անցնել այնպիսի սնման, որը տնտեսում է ժամանակը և հագեցնում քաղցը՚,- ընդգծել է նա`ավելացնելով, որ շուտով արագ սննդի շուկայում կհայտնվի ևս մեկ արտասահմանյան խոշոր խաղացող:ՙԴրանից հաճախորդները միայն կշահեն, քանի որ առողջ մրցակցությունը կհանգեցնի լրացուցիչ աճի՚,- նշել է նա: 
> 
> Միաժամանակ Մ. Ժամկոչյանը տեղեկացրել է, որ ՙValletta՚ ընկերությունը հայտնի SFC Express-ի (Southern Fried Chicken) առևտրանիշի վստահագրյալն է /franchisee/: Այսօր նման ֆասթ-ֆուդ կենտրոններ Հայաստանում դեռևս երկուսն են`Իսահակյան 14 և Տիգրան Մեծի 12 փողոցներում: Բացի այդ, նրա խոսքով, ՙValletta՚ ընկերությունը տնօրինում է AFC (Armenian Fried Chicken) առևտրանիշով ֆասթ-ֆուդ կենտրոնների, որոնք նույնպես երկուսն են`Դ. Անհաղթի 21 փողոցում և Նորքի երրորդ զանգվածում գտնվող STAR սուպերմարկետում: Ըստ որում, մինչև ընթացիկ տարվա վերջը նախատեսվում է երրորդ AFC-ին բացել Հյուսիսային պողոտայում, իսկ 2008 թվականին`Մալաթիա-Սեբաստիա համայնքում, Երրորդ մասում, ինչպես նաև յումրի և Կիրովական քաղաքներում: ՙԱրագ սննդի այդ ռեստորանները կողմնորոշված են ոչ միայն հաստատությունում սնվելու, այլ նաև դրսից պատվերների համար: Ըստ որում, աշխատավայրում կամ տանը գտնվող հաճախորհրդին մոտոցիկլետներով սնունդը հասցվում է պատվերից 5-7 րոպե անց, եթե, իհարկե, խցանումները չեն խոչընդոտում՚,-նշել է նա: Խոսելով սննդի որակի մասին`զրուցակիցը նշել է, որ յուրաքանչյուր առավոտ SFC և AFC ստացվող ողջ մթերքն անցնում է մասնագետների փորձաքննությունը: ՙԻնչ վերաբերում է առողջության համար ֆասթ-ֆուդի վնասին, ապա մեր կերակրատեսակները չեն պարունակում նախատեսվածից ավելի ճարպեր և բարձր կալորիականություն չունեն: Համենայն դեպս, մինչ այժմ հաճախորդներից ոչ ոք չի բողոքել՚,-հավաստիացրել է Մ. Ժամկոչյանը: 
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է SFC-ի և AFC-ի գնային քաղաքականությանը, ապա, զրուցակցի խոսքով, չնայած Հայհաստանում պարենամթերքի գների վերջին թանկացմանը`առաջիկայում այն փոփոխություններ չի կրի: Բացի այդ, ինչպես նշել է Մ. Ժամկոչյանը, արագ սննդի հիշյալ կետերում պարբերաբար անցկացվում են ակցիաներ`հօգուտ հաճախորդների:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

էն որ այս տնօրենը չգիտի որ արդեն 15 տարուց ավել Կիրովական անունով քաղաք չկա, արդեն պարզա

----------


## Adam

Ինձ համար ամենավատն էնա, որ հայերը փոքր տարիքից իրանց երեխաներին սովորացնում են էդպիսի հյութերի: Այ դա լավ չի: Օրգանիզմը նորա ձևավորվում, իսկ քիմիական նյութերը կարող են վնասներ պատճառել:

----------


## I love love

Ինչ լսել եմ, որ գազավորված հյութերը օրգանիզմից հեռացնում են կալցիումը, շատ վնասակար նյութերից են պատրաստվում, խուսափում եմ օգտագործել նման հյութեր: Չնայած ահավոր շատ եմ սիրում: Բայց կարողանում եմ զսպել ու խմել բնական հյութ: Հիմա` այս շոգ օրերին խմում եմ հիմնականում իմ մրգային կոկտեյլներ` պատրաստված ԲԼԵՆԴԵՐԻ միջոցով:

----------


## LevX

... շատ եմ զարմանում երբ մարդիք սկսում են մտածել Կոկա-Կոլա-ի ու նման այլ ըմպելիքների քիմիա լինելու ու դրա վնասի մասին ... իսկ ի՞նչ կասեք մաքուր ջրի մասին: Քիմիա է՞ թե ո՞չ: (Ոչ ասողներին հիշեցնեմ H2O բանաձեւը) ... 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է նմանատիպ զովացուցիչ ըմպելիքների վնասակար լինելուն, ... շատ հետաքրքիր է, այդպիսի ըմպելիքների դեմ խոսացող մարդկանց որ տոկոսն է ծխողների շարքին պատկանում (այստեղ նշեմ որ ծխոլուց մահացածների քանակը անհամեմատ ավելի շատ է, Կոկա-Կոլաից մահացածների քանակից) էլ չեմ ասում նրանց մասին որ օղին, լինելով (իդեալական դեպքում) մաքուր բնական (թե եւ ոչ պակաս քիմիական) վնասում է մարդուն շատ ավելի շատ, բայց նրա դեմ ոչմեկ չի բողոքում: 
Կարծում եմ այստեղ ոչ այնքան վնաս է Կոկա-Կոլան, որքան դա ուզում են ցույց տալ այն արտադրող կազմակերպության եկամուտներին նախանձողները, որոնց ոչ այնքան ապացուցելի արտահայտությունների հիման վրա որոշ մարդիք ավելի հաճույքով ժավել կխմեն քան Կոկա-Կոլա: 

p.s. քիչ էր մնում մոռանաի գազեցված *բուժիչ* հանքային ջրերի *վնասի* մասին խոսել ...

----------


## Dayana

> ... շատ եմ զարմանում երբ մարդիք սկսում են մտածել Կոկա-Կոլա-ի ու նման այլ ըմպելիքների քիմիա լինելու ու դրա վնասի մասին ... իսկ ի՞նչ կասեք մաքուր ջրի մասին: Քիմիա է՞ թե ո՞չ: (Ոչ ասողներին հիշեցնեմ H2O բանաձեւը) ... 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է նմանատիպ զովացուցիչ ըմպելիքների վնասակար լինելուն, ... շատ հետաքրքիր է, այդպիսի ըմպելիքների դեմ խոսացող մարդկանց որ տոկոսն է ծխողների շարքին պատկանում (այստեղ նշեմ որ ծխոլուց մահացածների քանակը անհամեմատ ավելի շատ է, Կոկա-Կոլաից մահացածների քանակից) էլ չեմ ասում նրանց մասին որ օղին, լինելով (իդեալական դեպքում) մաքուր բնական (թե եւ ոչ պակաս քիմիական) վնասում է մարդուն շատ ավելի շատ, բայց նրա դեմ ոչմեկ չի բողոքում: 
> Կարծում եմ այստեղ ոչ այնքան վնաս է Կոկա-Կոլան, որքան դա ուզում են ցույց տալ այն արտադրող կազմակերպության եկամուտներին նախանձողները, որոնց ոչ այնքան ապացուցելի արտահայտությունների հիման վրա որոշ մարդիք ավելի հաճույքով ժավել կխմեն քան Կոկա-Կոլա: 
> 
> p.s. քիչ էր մնում մոռանաի գազեցված *բուժիչ* հանքային ջրերի *վնասի* մասին խոսել ...


Եթե մարդը ամեն օր Կոկա-Կոլա է խմում, այն էլ օրվա մեջ մի քանի անգամ, բնական է որ նա Կոկա-Կոլային այնքան էլ դեմ չէ  :Wink:  բայց իրականում, LevX ջան, այն   վնասում է մեր ատամները ՝ էմալը թափվում է  :Shok: , հետո վնասում է մեր ստամքսին  :Wink:  

Հ.Գ. Խմեք բնական հյութեր և ապրեք առողջ  :Wink:

----------


## Արտիստ

1 լիտր Կոկա-կոլա խմելը համարժեք է անապատում երկու օր առանց ջրի մնալուն...էս ես չեմ ասել :Smile:

----------


## LevX

> 1 լիտր Կոկա-կոլա խմելը համարժեք է անապատում երկու օր առանց ջրի մնալուն...էս ես չեմ ասել


Անապատում 3-4 ժամ առանց ջրի մնալուց հետո մարդը դարնում է բաստուրմա, իսկ 2 օրվա մասին ով ասել է հաստատ խիստ չափազանցրել է ... 

p.s. փաստորեն կարող եմ առանց վախենալու գնամ մի շաբաթով անապատ հանգստանալու Կոկա-Կոլաից  :Hands Up:

----------


## Արտիստ

> Անապատում 3-4 ժամ առանց ջրի մնալուց հետո մարդը դարնում է բաստուրմա, իսկ 2 օրվա մասին ով ասել է հաստատ խիստ չափազանցրել է ... 
> 
> p.s. փաստորեն կարող եմ առանց վախենալու գնամ մի շաբաթով անապատ հանգստանալու Կոկա-Կոլաից


դե խոսքը ջրազրկման մասին է ընդամենը, որ կոլան խմում ես օրգանիզմտ այնպես է իրա հետ հարմարվում ու ծռմռվում որ դու դա չես զգում,դե եթե ետ հաշվի չառնենք ուրեմն...անապատ ու առանց ջուր :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

Շատ եմ սիրում ԿոկաԿոլա: Հաճախ եմ խմում: :Love: 




> ...Բայց հետագայում, շատ հաջող մարկեթինգային քայլերով ժողովրդին սովորեցրին հաճույք ստանալ հյութի միջի գազերից, որոնք ամենամեծ վնասն են հասցնում օրգանիզմին (ստամոքսին):


Ուրեմն բոլոր գազավորված ըմպելիքներն են վնասակար` Ջերմուկ, Բջնի եւ այլն: Չեմ կարծում, որ ԿոկաԿոլայի գազը տարբերվում է Ջերմուկի գազից:

----------


## erik_aper

ես էլ խարնվեմ այս խոսակցությանը: ասեմ որ ես նոր եմ հայաստանից հետ եկել ու հայաստանի ոչ մի գազավորված խմիչք այն համն ու հոտը չունի ինչ-որ Եվրոպայինը: կոնկրետ օրինակ ԿՈԿԱ-ԿՈԼԱՆ խմելուց ես ոչ մի բանի համ չզգացի: ոչ շաքարի, ոչ էլ ԿՈԿԱյին յուրահատուկ համը: միայն ՊԵՊՍԻն էր որ մի քիչ համ զգացի

իմ խորհուրդը հայաստանում բնակվողներին՝ըմպեք միայն հայաստանի ջերմուկը, բժնին, արզնին......էսքան բան

----------


## Հայկօ

Եղբայրս մի քանի ամիս առաջ է ԱՄՆ-ից վերադարձել, ասում է, որ ընդհակառակը՝ այստեղի Կոկա-Կոլան ամերիկյանից լավն է: Գուցե ջուրն է պատճառը, չգիտեմ:

----------


## Հայկօ

Դե իրենց հոլադիաներում երևի Կոլան էլ է մարիհովհաննեսով, դրա համար էլ լավն է  :Jpit:  Թեմայի մեջ. Կոլա, Ֆանտա շատ եմ սիրում ու միշտ խմել եմ, Ջերմուկ-մերմուկ երբեք չեմ խմել, ու դեռ ողջ եմ  :Smile:  Չնայած՝ ասում են՝ Կոլայի մեջ մեխերը լուծվում են: Հարկավոր  է մի օր փորձել...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Մոդերատորական: Թեման նախատեսված է ոչ թե այս կամ այն ըմպելիքի համը գնահատելու, այլ դրանց թողած ազդեցությունների համար: Թեմայից դուրս գրառումները ջնջվել են:*

----------

